

Fortune First, Fame Later or Aim for the Enterprise - voodookid
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/27/aim-for-the-enterprise/

======
mindcrime
You know, I'm tempted to flag this on purely selfish grounds. I want this
article to disappear into the dust-bin of history and never be seen again.

Why?

Because I'm one of those weirdos that finds (most) consumer web apps to be
inane and boring to the nth degree; and who is already all about building an
enterprise startup, and for (mostly) the exact reasons cited by this article.
And I don't want everybody and their brother jumping on the bandwagon! :-)

Ok, ok, I'm being a little bit fascetious. I don't care that much about
competition, and
(God|Allah|Satan|Zeus|Zoroaster|Dionysus|FSM|$DEITY_OF_CHOICE)knows, I have
enough anyway though... Jive Software, Yammer, Clearvale, Microsoft, IBM,
Cisco and others all offer products that are - if not direct competitors - at
least a viable substitute. Fortunately some of them offer complementary
products that support the overall ecosystem I'm working on. A few more
startups probably aren't a big deal.

Suffice it to say, I think this article hits on some very good points. Yes,
selling to the enterprise has it's own set of challenges, but it definitely
has it's advantages as well. The key point probably being "businesses spend
money."

